# Cracker Candy



## 8Linda

What You'll Need:

About 24 round buttery crackers
3/4 cup butter (1-1/2 sticks)
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup chopped pecans
Print a Coupon for Fortify™ Probiotics
What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a 9- x 13-inch baking pan with aluminum foil; lightly coat foil with cooking spray. Arrange crackers in a single layer in pan.

In a medium saucepan, bring butter and brown sugar to a boil; cook 3 minutes, stirring constantly. Pour mixture over crackers.

Bake 5 minutes; turn off oven. Sprinkle crackers with chocolate chips and let stand in oven 3 minutes, or until chocolate is melted. Spread chocolate evenly over crackers. Sprinkle pecans over chocolate.

Refrigerate until firm, then cut with a sharp knife into pieces. Store in an airtight container in refrigerator.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Candy/Homemade-Cracker-Candy#yamVO0j11tqUtSTp.99

I've made this several times, but made a few changes. I used Saltines, not buttery like Ritz. I also use parchment paper instead of the foil and spray. Everyone loves this, me too.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Sounds good. Wonder if it would work without the chocolate.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Just what I needed for a potluck on Monday. I was going to make brownies but this uses the oven for a much shorter time and is still chocolate and yummy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 8Linda

It's still good without the chocolate. Put chocolate on half, so you have some with and some without. I used a bigger sheet pan for this recipe. I used 11" x 17" and put enough crackers down to cover the parchment. I love chocolate, but liked this better with fewer chocolate chips than the recipe calls for. I used pecans on once, but liked it better without. Every will like it different ways.


----------



## 8Linda

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just what I needed for a potluck on Monday. I was going to make brownies but this uses the oven for a much shorter time and is still chocolate and yummy. Thanks for posting.


Your welcome, be prepared to share the recipe.

:sm01:


----------



## krestiekrew

Thanks!


----------



## 8Linda

you're welcome. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## jonibee

My sister makes these every Christmas for me..(I gave her the recipe as I had never tried making these)...These are delicious and I welcome these every year....The whole family likes them...Because I don't want to steal her "thunder" I have opt not to make them..But those who like the response and never have made them ..Go For It..you won't be sorry!


----------



## 8Linda

I was very skeptical the first time I made them, but I was so happy I did.


----------



## Debiknit

I love Mr. Food's recipes. Used to watch him on TV years ago in Illinois. Wonderful, funny guy.


----------



## maspd

I make this using Heath bar chips instead of nuts and soda crackers instead of Ritz as the cover the pan completely.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Thanks 



8Linda said:


> It's still good without the chocolate. Put chocolate on half, so you have some with and some without. I used a bigger sheet pan for this recipe. I used 11" x 17" and put enough crackers down to cover the parchment. I love chocolate, but liked this better with fewer chocolate chips than the recipe calls for. I used pecans on once, but liked it better without. Every will like it different ways.


----------



## sritchie171

I use Club Crackers-they're rectangle & fit better. We call this "Crack"-candy. Soooo good!


----------



## Longtimer

Make it with graham crackers and no chocolate. Wonderful, quick treat.


----------



## 8Linda

Longtimer said:


> Make it with graham crackers and no chocolate. Wonderful, quick treat.


I'll have to try that, thanks.


----------



## Revan

Sounds so good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 8Linda

it's much better than it sounds. You're welcome


----------



## Kansas g-ma

This is really good-- glad I'm taking half of it to a potluck! I used just plain old saltine crackers and it was fine. I used Ghirardelli chips and they didn't melt well. (Yes, I know they don't look melted, they wouldn't spread) Next time I'll use mini chips, think they would melt better. Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## 8Linda

you're welcome. I used the regular Nestle chips and they melted fine. Mini's would work great. I can't make them often or I'd be gaining some serious weight.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

8Linda said:


> you're welcome. I used the regular Nestle chips and they melted fine. Mini's would work great. I can't make them often or I'd be gaining some serious weight.


Oh, yeah, on the weight bit!! That's why I made them this weekend-- potluck tomorrow.


----------



## 8Linda

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yeah, on the weight bit!! That's why I made them this weekend-- potluck tomorrow.


Will you have enough left for the potluck?
:sm17:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

8Linda said:


> Will you have enough left for the potluck?
> :sm17:


Well, to make sure I divided the pan once it was cool enough and put it in the pan for the potluck, along with half of the brownies I also made. Thankfully the day was 10 degrees or more cooler than it has been for a week so wasn't too bad running the oven for a while. There's my pan and the pan for the potluck. I'll manage to stay out of the pl pan! I hope.


----------



## 8Linda

Kansas g-ma said:


> Well, to make sure I divided the pan once it was cool enough and put it in the pan for the potluck, along with half of the brownies I also made. Thankfully the day was 10 degrees or more cooler than it has been for a week so wasn't too bad running the oven for a while. There's my pan and the pan for the potluck. I'll manage to stay out of the pl pan! I hope.


You might want to store the candy in the fridge, because the heat will melt the chocolate. Also tie yourself in bed, so no sleepwalking!

:sm02:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

8Linda said:


> You might want to store the candy in the fridge, because the heat will melt the chocolate. Also tie yourself in bed, so no sleepwalking!
> 
> :sm02:


I'm not sure anything will melt these Ghirardelli chips-- not even almost 10 min in the 350 oven did it. My pecans are slightly toasted but very tasty. And I have been known to sleepwalk, but usually to the recliner in the LR, not the K.


----------



## 8Linda

I was a sleepwalker when I was a child. I always went to the same place-the freezer-it was in the basement. I never ate anything, just opened the door, then shut it again and went back to bed. My mother followed me and said the dr. told her not to wake me up. She was just to follow me to make sure I didn't get hurt. 
I've never tried to melt Ghirardelli chips. Wonder why they didn't melt for you. You could put them in the micro and then pour them over the crackers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

8Linda said:


> I was a sleepwalker when I was a child. I always went to the same place-the freezer-it was in the basement. I never ate anything, just opened the door, then shut it again and went back to bed. My mother followed me and said the dr. told her not to wake me up. She was just to follow me to make sure I didn't get hurt.
> I've never tried to melt Ghirardelli chips. Wonder why they didn't melt for you. You could put them in the micro and then pour them over the crackers.


My father once got up, got dressed, went downstairs, lit the kerosene lantern and started for the barn to milk cows. Woke up when the screen door was locked and it jolted him when he pushed on it. Myself, never got far, usually woke up, probably cold feet. Daughter got up, peed in inappropriate place, went back to bed, did this on 3 occasions in 3 different places. Thankfully it stopped!

Don't know why the chips didn't melt-- I use them to make choc covered peanuts and they melt fine for that (in micro). They are old and that may explain it-- taste fine or I wouldn't have used them, just didn't melt in oven. The G chips are quite a bit larger than regular choc chips and that may also explain. Because they didn't melt much, they also don't like sticking to the candy base but those old ladies will gobble them up, I think, and if they don't, someone else will.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Just wanted you to know the cracker candy was a big hit at the potluck. I brought one tiny piece home! Also got requests for the recipe. TY for posting it.


----------



## 8Linda

you're welcome. I'm glad everyone is liking this recipe. I'm waiting for it to cool down a bit to make it again. I don't eat candy when it's hot.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

8Linda said:


> you're welcome. I'm glad everyone is liking this recipe. I'm waiting for it to cool down a bit to make it again. I don't eat candy when it's hot.


We need to have you re-think this-- chocolate is best when you have to lick it off your fingers!!


----------



## 8Linda

Kansas g-ma said:


> We need to have you re-think this-- chocolate is best when you have to lick it off your fingers!!


Yes, I love to lick chocolate off my fingers, but with this heat, that's the only place the chocolate will go to.

:sm01: 
I have a permanent bend in my first fingers from cleaning bowls. When it's this hot out, chocolate melts too fast to enjoy.


----------

